# Is castrol SLX Professional OE **IDENTICAL** to Edge Professional OE?



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a case of each and need to change oil. Did not realize they bade a change in BMW supplied oil.

On BITOG I read this from a Castrol rep:



> Castrol EDGE Professional OE 5W-30 (also seen in the market as Castrol SLX Professional OE 5W-30) can be purchased at Amazon.com and VW's dealerships.


Seems to indicate it is the same exact oil, different bottle/name. if so, I will mix freely and run this one more cycle. Otherwise Im just going to M1 ESP.

Any inputs?

Thx

Sadly, yes- an oil thread...


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

look for the BMW "LL04" cert on back label.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Sigh.

Lots of oil has LL04...that does NOT MEAN YOU CAN MIX THEM!!



Thanks at least for posting!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> look for the BMW "LL04" cert on back label.





ard said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Lots of oil has LL04...that does NOT MEAN YOU CAN MIX THEM!!
> 
> ...


I agree with BMWTurboDzl: If they both the same manufacturer and are both labeled LL04 I'd be comfortable mixing them.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks. so they have the same stabilizer package?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

ard said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Lots of oil has LL04...that does NOT MEAN YOU CAN MIX THEM!!
> 
> ...


I do not suggest mixing oils unless the manufacturer has suggested it can be done. I mixed some engine oil in an older gas engine many years ago and started getting some serious valve clicking. It was affecting the hydraulic valve lifters. I may have mixed the viscosity of the oils, it was a long time ago.

And if mixing it is better to keep the ratio low, like no more than 10% of the new oil with the old oil to prevent an incompatibility problem.

If both oils are from Castrol it is worth contacting them about the compatibility of the two oils. I'm sure they would offer you a response. I don't think I would mix them 50/50 however.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I try not to mix oils however if I am low when away from home I would rather add a different brand of the same spec than run my engine when low on oil.

BTW I use German made LiquiMoly 5w-30 Longtime High Tech in all three of my German cars. It meets BMW LL-04 and VW 502.00/505.00/505.01 specs. Its available at my local Napa store for $39.00/5L.


----------

